# Craigslist & your safety



## 480sparky (Mar 29, 2015)

I know I've found a few nice bargains on CL, as well as have sold a couple items as well...... but there's some folks who have been using it for more malicious purposes.

Here's a couple quick reads about how to protect yourself.

Buy Sell and Be Safe Online Craigslist Safety Tips www.socket.net
How to Buy and Sell Safely on Craigslist


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Mar 30, 2015)

All real common sense stuff but, sadly, common sense isn't all too common sometimes.

Good reads.


----------



## PWhite214 (Mar 31, 2015)

In Houston, Texas the police department has local 'Storefront' offices.  I just meet there.  If a buyer or seller objects, no deal.

Phil


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 31, 2015)

PWhite214 said:


> In Houston, Texas the police department has local 'Storefront' offices.  I just meet there.  If a buyer or seller objects, no deal.
> 
> Phil



Yep.  Local cop shop is the best place to offer to meet.  The scammers will suddenly lose interest.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Mar 31, 2015)

Personally, I like to handle my transactions in seedy biker bars and stip clubs.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Mar 31, 2015)

Scatterbrained said:


> Personally, I like to handle my transactions in seedy biker bars and stip clubs.


Yeah, you look like the type.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 31, 2015)

Scatterbrained said:


> Personally, I like to handle my transactions in seedy biker bars and stip clubs.



How about the washroom at the bus station?


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Mar 31, 2015)

Scatterbrained said:


> Personally, I like to handle my transactions in seedy biker bars and stip clubs.



I wouldn't mind meeting at the biker bars, primarily because I pretty much know all the bikers.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 5, 2015)

I've always preferred to make my transactions at my house so I can make sure the victim is on my turf. I mean because I feel better at home?


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Apr 7, 2015)

I've been going back and forth with someone regarding a Canon 400mm f/5.6L. Originally he said it was an f/2.8 version, then asked if I'd want it for $500.00. Then he said that he used it to shoot photos of his kids surfing "all over the world", but they're grown now. The problem is that he said he was using a 40D, which only came out in 2007.

I told him if he was willing to meet at the St. Augustine Police Station, I would consider buying it, but only after checking to make sure it hadn't been reported stolen. He replied back that the Chief Of Police was a "dear friend", and we could meet at his office which, according to the seller, isn't actually at the police station.

If the guy even has the lens, it's hot as Hell. I'm just having fun at this point.


----------

